# My Favorite Bakery!



## Meanderer

My favorite bakery is the next one I am going to.  The good ones have everything!


----------



## Ameriscot

:grin:


----------



## QuickSilver




----------



## Pappy

This one cracked me up.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


>


Me either!


----------



## Pappy

I don't know. Does it?


----------



## Meanderer

Not necessarily....could be a drummer, whose band's music is Cream filled!




Ginger Baker


----------



## Pappy

Reminds me of the time I had stopped at one of my customers stores. Now my bright red truck had Friehofers Bakery written all over it. My bright red shirt had Friehofers Bakery on two places. I might add, I was not having one of my better days as I was running late.

Now, this poor innocent woman walks up to my truck and calls out, "are you the Friehofers man?" I just looked at her in disbelief and said, "no, I'm the Roto Rooter man."  Well, the look I got from her made me aware I had just made a total ass of myself.  Needless to say, I apoligized and gave her a dozen donuts on the house.


----------



## Pappy

Good lord. I lived in that same truck for more years than I care to remember.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

OMG... The Pee Pee Bakery? Urine trouble if you buy bread here.


----------



## Meanderer

I'll have to pass on the lemon cake!


----------



## rkunsaw

Meanderer said:


>



:rofl:


----------



## Pappy

A couple more:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ameriscot

Love these!!


----------



## Falcon

rkunsaw said:


> :rofl:



Pie are not square.  Pie are round.


----------



## Pappy

For the marriage that's going to pot:


----------



## Meanderer

TILT! What a Kick-off! ...and what a cake Pappy!


----------



## Ina

Pappy, I thought you were my inspiration to have the longest marriage.  Truly you have no such thoughts!!!!  :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer

Not to worry Ina,  we all have a blind spot! The icing dots on the side of the cake is in Braille, and reads "Sugar, You're the icing on my cake!"


----------



## Ina

Well thank goodness Jim for braille, my blind spot is behind me.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

A lesson, I am still learning! Very Funny SB!


----------



## hollydolly

I took these pictures at my favourite bakery counter at the mall the other day....scrummy, yummy...deeelicious cakes..


----------



## Meanderer

Gobble, gobble...repeat!


----------



## Pappy

Bread mans six pack.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 11351


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

The official bread man.


----------



## Pappy

Here I am on my old bread route.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Here I am on my old bread route.


You used to deliver old bread??


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Day old bread stores are very misleading. The bread on these shelves is at least 5-8 days old. It sits in the store for approx. 4 days, picked up for exchange and drove to thrift store that night. No such thing as day old bread.


----------



## Meanderer

Bread Quotes:

*1.* "The sky is the daily bread of the eyes." --*Ralph Waldo Emerson
2.* "How can a nation be great if its bread tastes like Kleenex?" --*Julia Child
3.* "Any time a person goes into a delicatessen and orders a pastrami on white bread, somewhere a Jew dies." --*Milton Berle
4.* "If you have two loaves of bread, sell one and buy a lily." -- *Chinese proverb*
*5.* "The smell of good bread baking, like the sound of lightly flowing water, is indescribable in its evocation of innocence and delight." --*M.F.K. Fisher*


----------



## Pappy

For 26 years I was rolling in dough.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*   More Bread Quotes:*

*6.* "Two things only the people desire: bread, and the circus games." --*Juvenal*
*7.* "Give me yesterday's Bread, this Day's Flesh, and last Year's Cyder." --*Benjamin Franklin
8.* "I judge a restaurant by the bread and by the coffee." --*Burt Lancaster
9.* "Peace goes into the making of a poem as flour goes into the making of bread." --*Pablo Neruda
10. *"For less than the cost of a Big Mac, fries and a Coke, you can buy a loaf of fresh bread and some good cheese or roast beef, which you will enjoy much more." --*Steve Albini*


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Here's my bakery story, the family was taking a road trip for the day.  I had been from Utah > Wyoming > Idaho and back to Utah.  We were driving through Montpelier, ID on the way home.  Montpelier is the location of the bank robbery remembered from the days of the wild bunch, Butch Cassidy and his gang.  Anyway as I was driving through the kids were asking to stop and get a treat.  I noticed a little bakery that was open, it was Sunday and was a very mormon community so it was a surprise.  My 2 daughters and I ventured in.  I actually felt sorry for the counter person, it was the most pathetic donut shop I'd ever seen.  The donuts looked questionable at best.  I bought a half dozen chocolate cake donuts and left.  My wife refused to try one herself and wouldn't let the kids eat any.  I on the other hand I decided to give it a go.  Horrible tasting, crispy, chewy and loaded with grease.  I couldn't swallow and at the next rest stop I dumped the remaining donuts.  

Next time through we noticed it was a small appliance repair shop.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe Butch got some "bad" doughnuts, and was lookin' for the doughnut guy to fill him full of holes, when he walked into the bank!
http://www.bearlake.org/recreation/history-activities/butch-cassidy


----------



## Pappy

:crying:


----------



## Meanderer

*Origin Of the New Years Pretzel*

Origin of the New Years Pretzel

The twists and turns of the pretzel can be traced back to 610AD when the monks used scraps of dough and formed them into strips to represent a child’s arm folded in prayer. The three holes represented the Holy Trinity. The monks baked the pretzels and offered this warm, doughy bread to children who had memorized their Bible verses and prayers. The monks called it“pretiola,” Latin for“little reward.”  Children in Austria and Germany began to tie “pretiola” or what they called “bretzein” around their necks at the beginning of the New Year. German immigrants brought this tradition to the United States where they became “pretzels” and German bakers made pretzel coffeecakes for the New Year so that everyone could partake a piece to insure their own prosperity, health and good fortune in the New Year.

View attachment 12231


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Bread Quotes:

11. "There are people in the world so hungry, that God cannot appear to them except in the form of bread." --Mahatma Gandhi

12. "I like reality. It tastes like bread." --Jean Anouilh

13. "Deliberation, n.: The act of examining one's bread to determine which side it is buttered on." --Ambrose Bierce

14. "Blues is to jazz what yeast is to bread. Without it, it's flat." --Carmen McRae

15. "Art is our chief means of breaking bread with the dead." --W.H. Auden


----------



## Pappy

A stupid bread:


----------



## Pappy

And now, the rest of the post.......Geeez...


----------



## oakapple

Great cartoons! Do you all live in 'high rise' apartments? [bad joke alert.]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

oakapple said:


> Great cartoons! Do you all live in 'high rise' apartments? [bad joke alert.]



I think you are trying to "butter" us up.


----------



## Meanderer

...or a pat on the back!


----------



## Pappy

Think I'll "stick" to this:


----------



## Meanderer

Let us spray!


----------



## oakapple

Oh crumbs!


----------



## Pappy

He's just trying to " butter " us up, oakapple.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Dumb bread?


----------



## Meanderer

*A SMART, MODERN-DAY WAY TO MAKE DUMB BREAD*
"The word "dumb" is derived from the "dum" style of baking that traveled to the Caribbean from India with indentured workers brought to the region following the emancipation of slaves".
http://stcroixsource.com/content/li...03/01/12/smart-modern-day-way-make-dumb-bread


----------



## Pappy

Sounds very tasty:


----------



## oakapple

Meanderer said:


> *A SMART, MODERN-DAY WAY TO MAKE DUMB BREAD*
> "The word "dumb" is derived from the "dum" style of baking that traveled to the Caribbean from India with indentured workers brought to the region following the emancipation of slaves".
> http://stcroixsource.com/content/li...03/01/12/smart-modern-day-way-make-dumb-bread


very interesting Meanderer, only a guy with loadsa dough would know things like this !


----------



## Meanderer

Loafers!


----------



## Pappy

On a diet?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Not Led Zeppelin then?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

God is throwing a party.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy, did you ever get a delivery mixed up?


----------



## Falcon

As long as they keep making butterscotch Napoleans and chocolate eclairs, I'll be happy.


----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


> Pappy, did you ever get a delivery mixed up?



Oh yes. A few times over the years.


----------



## oakapple

'Give us our daily bread'?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Let them eat cake.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Jedi Toaster


----------



## oakapple

The latest must have gizmo for folks on the go?nthego:


----------



## Pappy

artytime:


----------



## Pappy

:coolpics:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oakapple

Is that Bun Laden with sesame or poppy seeds?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Leave the cat alone.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*The Little Bake Shop of Horrors combines tasty treats and horror flicks.*

The Little Bake Shop of Horrors bridges a gap you never even knew existed between baked goods and dogged, fictional serial killers. Look over there! It’s a hockey-mask-wearing Jason Voorhees. And isn’t that Pinhead from the "Hellraiser" films? And then, of course, there’s Michael Myers, who’s taking a break from filming "Halloween LXVII" (or whatever number they’re up to) to appear on cookies, cake slices, and cupcakes.

http://www.journalnow.com/winstonsa...cle_90716618-2a11-11e3-bb88-001a4bcf6878.html


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 13775



Some people at Suzanne's work had a goodbye party for her. One of the supervisors called the local Wal-Mart and ordered the cake. He told them to write: *“best wishes Suzanne”* and underneath that write *“we will miss you”*. Here’s the cake that was delivered. HAHA!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Cake for Grandma:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Oh no:


----------



## oakapple

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 13838 View attachment 13839



I AM THE WALRUS, coo-coo cha-coo.


----------



## oakapple

Radish Rose, love the cake and message, so funny, what did Suzanne say?


----------



## Pappy

I think they misspelled a word.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

oakapple said:


> Radish Rose, love the cake and message, so funny, what did Suzanne say?


 I think she said... " Awww heck, it warn't yer folt. "


----------



## oakapple

Ha-ha! Suzanne sounds a bit like Popeye.

I like the mis-spelling on the bread rolls, must have given various customers a good laugh [as long as they could spell, of course.]


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Keep calm, and eat doughnuts!


----------



## oakapple

You would get a real sugar rush after eating that lot!nthego:


----------



## Pappy

You are in good hands folks. Let them eat donuts.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*What Started the “Cops Eating Donuts” Stereotype*

Members of law enforcement stuffing their faces full of donuts is one of the most enduring stereotypes about the boys and girls in blue. In virtually every media representation of the police that isn’t deadly serious, the stereotype is played out in some way- Police Academy, The Simpsons, Family Guy, hell, in Wreck-it Ralph the police officers are literally sentient donuts. So where and when did this stereotype start?

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2013/09/started-cops-eating-donuts-stereotype/


----------



## oakapple

I don't know who sarted this Jim, but I want some. American donuts look very yummy, and even look as if some have cream inside? Ours just have a dab of jam inside [jelly.]


----------



## oakapple

started not sarted!
BTW I have not had a doughnut [as we spell it] for years, but now I am craving one.


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> started not sarted!
> BTW I have not had a doughnut [as we spell it] for years, but now I am craving one.


http://grammarist.com/spelling/doughnut-donut/
Doughnut vs. donut
"The dictionary-approved spelling for the ring-shaped cake made of dough and fried in fat is doughnut. The shortened donut has been around since the late 1800s, but it wasn’t popularized until the late 20th century, when the successful American doughnut chain Dunkin’ Donuts made it ubiquitous. Today, writers outside the U.S. still favor doughnut by a wide margin. Donut appears about a third of the time in published American writing.


Donut is a simpler spelling, so it may grow even more common now that it has a foothold. Those of us who don’t wish to assist Dunkin’ Donuts’s branding would be wise to resist the trend, though".


P.S.  In Swedish, it is Dunkin Munks!


----------



## RadishRose

Say Dunkin Donuts backwards.....


----------



## Meanderer

I understand from RR that stunod is slang for stupid.


----------



## RadishRose

Lol !!!!


----------



## Pappy

Loaf dog better get off counter.


----------



## Meanderer

A well-bread dog, for sure!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

Now the kitties, I like!


----------



## Pappy

:goodone:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## Pappy

:goodjob:


----------



## RadishRose

SB, those fast forward bakery items were great! I could hardly take my eyes of the rising dough, especially!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy V Day!


----------



## SeaBreeze

RadishRose said:


> SB, those fast forward bakery items were great! I could hardly take my eyes of the rising dough, especially!



When I first saw that dough, it reminded me of the old Little Rascal's episode.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> When I first saw that dough, it reminded me of the old Little Rascal's episode.



Loved that show!!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Nah...I don't think so.


----------



## RadishRose

This shouldn't be funny... but it really IS!   LOL


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

*WHAT ?*  It takes five little men to make two pieces of toast?

I'm gonna take my toaster apart and let them out for a spell.


----------



## oakapple

My toaster takes ages to cook, now I know the reason......... Those little guys must be napping!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

I don't know why, but I find it impossible to eat green or blue cake.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

Oh dear


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

A real look inside your toaster:


----------



## oakapple

Just been out tonight at a murder/mystery evening, where a play is put on ( our village am dram society) and then you need to work out the clues as to whodunnit.A table of six of us could not work out the correct answer, but meanwhile we enjoyed a meal and wine, ended up with slices of the most delicious and fattening cake/puds known to man, there is a name for it but can't think of it, cream, banana and toffee flavour ....... Is that banoffee, is that right? Anyway, it feels like I have enough calories in me to last all week without food.


----------



## Cookie

Ah.  That sounds delicious.  My kind of treat.


----------



## Meanderer

Banoffee Cake....dig in!


----------



## Cookie

Yessiree!  I will, thanks, Meanderer!  Mouth watering already. And a big hot coffee to go with it!   Good morning!


----------



## oakapple

Thanks Meanderer, yes, it looked somewhat like that, the most enormous slices too (I could have turned  it down, but dug in happily.)


----------



## Meanderer

BIG NEWS!


----------



## Pappy

This is a Pullman loaf of bread. Much longer and fairly thin sliced to make more sandwiches. I sold a lot of this to restaurants when I delivered bread. It actually got its name from the old Pullman train dining cars which they used because of its size. It also comes in whole wheat, rye and one inch slices for Texas toast.


----------



## Meanderer

Y'All aboard!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Doh"-nut banjo


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## oakapple

The sheer amount of bread related jokes on this thread is staggering, where do you find them all?It's not called the bread of life for nothing is it?When we were children, bread and jam was a great filler for young ones, and for ten years after the war ended things were strictly rationed, well until about 1953 anyway.There was never much to eat, but 'doorsteps' ( thick slices cut from the loaf) kept us going.


----------



## Pappy

At least they are honest.


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> The sheer amount of bread related jokes on this thread is staggering, where do you find them all?It's not called the bread of life for nothing is it?When we were children, bread and jam was a great filler for young ones, and for ten years after the war ended things were strictly rationed, well until about 1953 anyway.There was never much to eat, but 'doorsteps' ( thick slices cut from the loaf) kept us going.


----------



## oakapple

Wow, now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Meanderer

A real tail!


----------



## oakapple

That squirrel cake reminds me of Desperate Dan and his cow pie made by Aunt Aggie with horns coming out of the pastry top of the pie. this used to be in either The Dandy or The Beano kids comics, out years ago.


----------



## Meanderer

Get a MOO-VE on Dan!


----------



## Pappy

Try Apple next.


----------



## oakapple

That brings back memories!:grin:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JustBonee

I think my neighbor makes those ....      (He is forever catching squirrels in cages to keep them out of his garden) 




Meanderer said:


> A real tail!


----------



## Meanderer

Bonnie, when I think of a squirrel cage...I think of the blower on the furnace....or one of these!


----------



## Meanderer

*G*eneral *P*urpose cookies


----------



## JustBonee

Meanderer said:


> Bonnie, when I think of a squirrel cage...I think of the blower on the furnace....or one of these! ...



Re the picture .... that would be a little RUFFff   ..lol layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Trouble in paradise.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara

*Today is NATIONAL **SUGAR COOKIE DAY**!*
I'm, not kidding. Google it.
So, I made ya'll some cookies!

I can but didn't make these


----------



## Meanderer

*
National Sugar Cookie Day Joke*
Two sugar cookies were sitting on a bench. The first cookie looked up at the sky and said, "Which do you think is farther, Florida or the moon?" The second cookie looked at the first and said, "Duh! Can you see Florida from here?!"

*National Sugar Cookie Day Fun Facts: 


In the mid-1700s, Protestant settlers from Germany created the first sugar cookies in Nazareth, Pennsylvania.
Before sugar cookies were called "sugar cookies," they were referred to by other names. Sugar cookies were called gimblettes in France, cimbellines in Italy, and other names like jumbles, jumbals, crybabies, plunkets and gemmels in other parts of the world.
Early sugar cookies were often a cross between the modern bagel and a cookie. Many times, sugar cookies were tough and dry, making them convenient to travel with and long-lasting.
In North America, sugar cookies are popular during Christmas and Halloween.
As of November 10, 2012, Alexander Chin holds the world record for the Largest Christmas Decorated Sugar Cookie at 16.25 inches in diameter.
*


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

uh oh!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

Yep.....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lara




----------



## Meanderer

Well, Lara, that kinda shoots a hole in my theory of how doughnuts are made!


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


>




Oh Pappy, this is my favorite  TV commercial guy turned into funny stuff for just about anything! I laugh just looking at him, lol.


----------



## Pappy

Mama knows:


----------



## Lara

Bakery Sign


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*North Shore founder of Betty's Pies dies at 90*






http://www.startribune.com/betty-lessard-founder-of-legendary-betty-s-pies-dies-at-90/297066071/


----------



## Lara

Lived til 90 in the pie business?? You go Betty! My sister came back from a visit to Pennsylvania and shared a piece of her *Shoo-Fly Pie* with me. It's sure different (made with molasses I think)…but I grew up in Doylestown and Perkasie after leaving Japan so I have roots there and fond memories. You either won't find it anywhere (except where Amish are) or you'll find it and it'll taste like cardboard. I have sensitive tastebuds layful:


----------



## Pappy

Ordered five pair.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Ordered five pair.


Butterfingers!


----------



## Pappy

Delicious with hand cream. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer

Cats and Dogs_!_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Let's face it!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Falcon

Hah!  Baked brains.  Luv 'em.


----------



## Pappy

Ginger snaps.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 20199



Uhh...I'll pass, on a diet.


----------



## Pappy

Oh hell yes.......


----------



## Meanderer

*Most Beautiful Cakes In the World*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

That is the coolest cake!  Thanks, SB!!


----------



## Meanderer

Food Police Cookie!


----------



## Meanderer

Baskin-Robbin's Turkey Cake!


----------



## Meanderer

Robots and Doughnuts!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Take Me There
Take me back to the times of old 
When people were shy
Not so cold
When a tip of your hat
And a smile
Bid a good day
When people came by
With a welcome to 
The neighborhood pie




When I heard the 
Laughter of the 
Children
Playing outside
And the
Helms Bakery truck
Passing by
And my milk 
Was fresh and 
Delivered
Each morning
I miss it 
I miss the 
Closeness
Of people

Author Unknown


----------



## Meanderer

It's almost time to eat the flip-flops!


----------



## Pappy

Rye bread problems.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Wash it all down with....


----------



## Meanderer

Sweet cake!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Hey, a Carrying Cake, that packs the calories!


----------



## RadishRose

http://www.horchow.com/search.jsp?N=0&Ntt=cakes


----------



## Meanderer

"Ma Cherie" Black Forest Cake $60


----------



## RadishRose

Cute Jim. I accept UPS delivery of cake anytime, lol


----------



## RadishRose

real life sized Stormtrooper cake-


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> real life sized Stormtrooper cake-
> 
> View attachment 21059


May the knife be with you!  Happy Birthday, CR...!?!?


----------



## Falcon

Its a shame to spoil the artistry by even cutting into them; much less eating them.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

My new ride.


----------



## Shalimar

I can't stand it. Now I must make a huge black forest cake!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

...where the doughnuts taste funny!


----------



## Pappy

The heck with the wheel.


----------



## Meanderer

Watch the doughnut, not the hole!


----------



## RadishRose

*

The Pillsbury Doughboy Obituary*​*The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71. 

Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. 

Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs.Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins,*​* Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and Captain Crunch. 

The grave site was piled high with flours. 

Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. 

Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was not considered a very smart cookie, wasting much of his dough on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times he still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions. 

Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, two children, John Dough and Jane Dough, plus they had one in the oven.*​*He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart. 

The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.*​


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Rose...Nothing like fresh-baked Puns, to start the day!  (or warmed over, either...)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cake art.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Retro Arcade Cake


----------



## RadishRose

Hey, that's cute!


----------



## Pappy

HE is waiting......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

HAHAHA! She must be Little Debbie!


----------



## RadishRose

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Meanderer

....where there's a Will...there's a way!layful:


----------



## RadishRose

hahahhaaa!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Beep, beep!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Those yummy looking shoes almost makes a person want to put their foot in their mouth!


----------



## Shalimar

Rose, HaHaHaHa.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

The king has spoken.


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome to your Winter home, Pappy!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Halloween Brain Cake anyone?


----------



## RadishRose

Had to fast forward. Clever and the end result perfectly horrifying!


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Had to fast forward. Clever and the end result perfectly horrifying!


....right up there with the "Kitty-litter cake"!


----------



## Meanderer

Watch those calories!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

How much is that ....doughnut in the window? Bark, bark!


----------



## RadishRose

Jim, that eyeball was scary!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

*My Favorite Bakery!
*

_Truly_, my favorite bakery?  The  Krispy Kreme in Raleigh, NC.  It's still there evidently. 






You could watch donuts being made through the window in the back. And the air was full of donut smells.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Can't keep them on the shelves!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Pappy

I totally agree.


----------



## Meanderer

Amarillo, Belmar Bakery.


----------



## Meanderer

jujubee's bakery


----------



## kaufen




----------



## Meanderer

Cupcake Wreath!








                                                     ...and falling stars!


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh that looks good Meanderer!   I'll start with the chocolate pine cones.    My goats will get  4 of the stars.


----------



## Pappy

My company a few years ago. My horses were under the hood.


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy, so funny? What was your speciality when you were a baker?


----------



## Pappy

I delivered the product for over 25 years. Just me and my trusted bread van.


----------



## Meanderer

Sweet!


----------



## Karen99

*Merry Christmas !  Pecan pie with fresh whipping cream.

*:glitter-heart::christmas2:


----------



## Pappy

Shoo fly pie.


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy, my dad used to sing "Shoo fly, don't bother me".... when he wanted to shoo us away.  HA!   I don't recall ever seeing all the words.  Here is a link with more info on the pie...cake?


----------



## Shalimar

Awesome Pappy. Bet you have a lot of great stories to tell!


----------



## Karen99

Meanderer said:


> Pappy, my dad used to sing "Shoo fly, don't bother me".... when he wanted to shoo us away.  HA!   I don't recall ever seeing all the words.  Here is a link with more info on the pie...cake?



i know the song . I always wanted to try Shoo Fly Pie too..sounds uber sweet!  I'd need ice cream with it maybe.


----------



## Pappy

Very, very sweet. Whenever we visit Amish country in Lancaster, PA, we always have this for dessert.


----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year!






The Tradition of the New Year’s Pretzel by McGinnis Sisters

Do you know the story behind the New Year’s Pretzel? New Year’s Pretzels are said to bring good luck and prosperity in the new year and are to be eaten at midnight or before breakfast on New Year’s Day.


There are a few different stories about the origins of the New Years Pretzel. Some say that the New Year’s Pretzels were fashioned after the way in which German monks prayed. By crossing arms across the chest in the traditional prayer style, the German monks would pray for peace, health and prosperity for everyone in the surrounding village.


Others say the the circular shaped pretzel is based on the old calendar sign for the winter solstice, which was a circle with a dot in its center. The central cross was added later to represent the four seasons.Another story tells of German children parading through the streets with pretzels tied around their neck. The children would greet relatives and exchange pretzels for good luck in the new year.


No matter the story you favor, we can all agree that New Year’s Pretzels are a tasty and fun way to celebrate old world traditions. Do the pretzels really bring good luck? If you believe in the power of positive thinking then we say…Yes! We wish you a happiness, health and of course a little luck in the new year!


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA

_RE: The Tradition of the New Year’s Pretzel _

Gee, I thought the German tradition on New Years day was only pork and sauerkraut.

I try to make some sauerkraut/sausage balls every year.  Kills two birds with one stone.  (You bake them, so it still fits this thread.)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Race car made with 22 different kinds of bread.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## vickyNightowl

The bakery down the street from my house has  Italian and Potuguese owners.

The best of both worlds.from Cannoli to chorizo sausage.

The newest addition,they make fresh shrimp,chicken,chorizo or tuna  croquettes.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

Edible wedding dress cake.



> This intricate, lacy wedding dress would make any bride feel beautiful on her big day, but surprisingly, it isn’t meant to be worn. That’s because it’s really a masterfully executed cake, and all the pretty frills and ruffles are actually white icing. But it’s so convincing, you can barely tell that it’s not real, even in close-up photographs.
> 
> The remarkable dessert was created by award-winning cake sculptor Sylvia Elba, in collaboration with artist Ilinka Rnic, and Fun N Funky Cakes founder Yvette Marner. It took the talented trio over 300 hours to complete, but in the end, they all agreed that the 70-kg heavy, 170-cm tall hyperrealistic cake-dress was totally worth it. They’re now calling it the world’s first “Weddible Dress”.
> 
> “The life size edible dress, plus accessories will be made out of fondant, cake lace, and wafer paper which will be ‘sewn’ and fabricated with Fabriliquid,” the website added. “To make the ruffles for the dress, they will use approximately 12,000 sheets of wafer paper, 10 bottles of Fabriliquid, 30 to 35 kg of fondant and 3kg of cake lace.” It obviously can’t be worn, but it’s good enough to feed plenty of wedding guests. If you can bring yourself to cut it, that is.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

...........................................Happy Mother's Day! 






How to do basket weave cake decoration.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Russian Mirror Marble Cakes, more here.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

House Plant Cupcakes






 Go here for a tutorial.


----------



## fureverywhere

http://concadorobakery.net/

My MIL G-d rest her soul, wish I could make amends...but for anyone who remembers Italian bakery from the old country...rum cake to die for...seriously. Honey balls at Christmas and there might be a waiting list...


----------



## SeaBreeze

(boredpanda.com)


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful breads!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

Oh yuck, SB!  That is even worse than the cat litter pan cake!  :eeew:

:grin:


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA

Hey guys (), you'll only go wrong one day a year with this cake.   

?
?


----------



## Pappy

Big sale.


----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> House Plant Cupcakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here for a tutorial.


Work of art!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA

My kind of turkey!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Directions


----------



## NancyNGA

Groundhog Day Cake






Get a clear stencil sheet from a craft store. Print out an image of Bill Murray in the size that will fit the top of your cake. Tape it to a cutting board and tape the stencil sheet on top of it. Use a sharp craft knife to cut out all of the dark areas on the picture.








INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

More here. http://www.boredpanda.com/i-draw-and-create-my-own-chocolate-world-on-the-mirror-glaze/


----------



## Meanderer

"Chocolate panoramas and create my own chocolate cities"!  What a strange application for architecture!  What a limited target group.


----------



## NancyNGA

Bacon cake


----------



## Meanderer

Now you're talking, Nancy!


----------



## RadishRose

_How do you spell cake?_

C-H-A-N-E-L


----------



## Meanderer

In Bremerton, WA! The BEST Pink Champagne cakes in the World!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Before and after: Phatso’s Bakery ‘resort whimsy’ on Save My Bakery[/h]




Before








After


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, maybe this is what she meant.   Early 1900's Galvanized Cake Closet


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*"To the Boys of 17th Precinct Police Station"!*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Spring time cakes.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## debodun

Around here, the supermarket bakeries have put most of the mom & pop shops OOB. We used to have a bakery named Golden Krust right here in town, then it closed the local shop and moved closer to Albany. Then about 10 years ago it burned down. I hear they re-opned in another location, but I've not investigated it. Another small local bakery is Bella Napoli which specializes in Italian style desserts.


----------



## Falcon

SeaBreeze;  What beautiful petits fours  in the form of a Rubiks Cube.  Makes me hungry.


----------



## RadishRose

Both of these images are gorgeous!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

*DETOUR....CAKE AHEAD!*


----------



## Meanderer

Jackpot!


----------



## Meanderer

By the Way Bakery


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Naked style wedding cake!


----------



## Meanderer

Springtime Bakery


----------



## Shalimar

Exquisite!


----------



## Pappy

The old neighborhood bakery.


----------



## Meanderer

What do you want on the cake?.......


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## JaniceM

If you're ever in Cooperstown, NY, go here:  http://www.thisiscooperstown.com/dining/schneiders-bakery
The very best cakes, and old-fashioned doughnuts like you can't find anywhere else!


----------



## NancyNGA

Mr. Holmes Bakehouse, San Francisco, CA
(This bakery was featured on CNN just a few minutes ago, and I thought of this thread.)






Cruffin: _A cross between a croissant and a muffin. It comes in the shape of a muffin, but the flakey layers of "laminated" (with French butter) brioche dough give it the pull-apart texture of a croissant_.







Customers are willing to line up for 90 minutes or more at this bakery, in a rather seedy part of San Francisco, to get their hands on one. _"Well, two, to be precise. That's because ... demand ... at Mr. Holmes Bakehouse has been so great since its debut that owners have limited sales to just two per customer, so as not to disappoint their growing fan base."_

Cruffins at Mr. Holmes Bakehouse are filled with a different flavor each day.


----------



## Falcon

Just lead me to the jelly doughnut counter  and nobody gets hurt !!!


----------



## Meanderer

The jelly Donut Encounter


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Monster Truck Cake


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Eclipse Cake


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Independance Day!


----------



## Pappy

And today's bakers are:


----------



## NancyNGA

Georgia French Bakery - Duluth, GA
Best bakery in Georgia (according to Yelp).  Never been.  May put on bucket list.

Almond croissant and blueberry cheesecake


----------



## Meanderer

Signing On: Is This Bakery Trying to Be Something It's Not?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

An Excellent Video!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great video.

I'm surprised that he was not wearing plastic gloves.


----------



## Ina

Meanderer, for some reason I've always pictured you as on the thinish side. Although, I'm starting wonder if that is wrong.  You seem to post a lot concerning food, but maybe that's how you stay nice and trim.  :grin:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ina, I don't know why but your post made me think of this painting!


----------



## Meanderer

Most people are consumed by food, rather than the other way around.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Fit for the King!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*Total Eclipse of America’s Sweet Tooth Expected as Hostess Brands Names Golden CupCakes the Official Snack Cake of the 2017 Solar Eclipse
*_


----------



## Meanderer

Labor Day Parade, Detroit 1938


----------



## RadishRose

This is what the bread man brought to our house-

 



Much later, Bond went with Hop-a-long Cassidy. His face was on every bag of bread and we started calling it "Hoppy bread". Like; do you want Italian, rye or Hoppy bread?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


> My favorite bakery is the next one I am going to.  The good ones have everything!
> 
> View attachment 10904



I used to work in a granola bakery.  We always sent out huge plastic cereal bags full of granola.  Bigger than anything you could find anywhere.  We were a small bakery but were starting to gather new customers.  I had a few formulas I could make they were relatively easy and tasted better than anything in the store.  The granola we made was tender, not crunchy.  There was strawberry, raspberry, Blackberry, brown sugar.  

We had a big bakery mixing bowl.  Each recipe had brown sugar, berries, oil, salt and enough water to make a slurry.  When mixed it came out as a paste which I put in large cooky pans and smoothed it out.  I think I baked them at about 400 for about half hour.  15min on each side.  I had to make sure the oats were a golden brown because that always enhanced the flavor I stirred them as necessary.  I remember the owner was always cautioning me not to bake them too long. 

I don't remember the exact recipe but I do know I could have made them at home if I had wanted.  Salt and brown sugar were very important.  Molasses may have been in the recipe in small amounts.

My ex said she always loved the way I smelled.  I always smelled like cookie dough.  Perhaps I should take this on dates.  "Hi mam, have some cookie dough?"


----------



## RadishRose

Uncontrolable said:


> My ex said she always loved the way I smelled.  I always smelled like cookie dough.  Perhaps I should take this on dates.  "Hi mam, have some cookie dough?"



You remind me of John Travolta in the movie "Michael". He played St. Michael, the Archangel & wore an oversized trenchcoat to hide his wings. Wherever he went, people smelled cookies baking.


----------



## Uncontrolable

RadishRose said:


> You remind me of John Travolta in the movie "Michael". He played St. Michael, the Archangel & wore an oversized trenchcoat to hide his wings. Wherever he went, people smelled cookies baking.



I just need some wings.


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Meanderer

Never Forget!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy October!


----------



## Pappy

Eleven years ago at my Dads 90th Birthday. Great cake.


----------



## Pappy

Oh, oh....98th Birthday...Sorry...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pretty pies making me hungry, from chef Karin Pfeiff Boschek.  Source.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

That's pie, oh my!


----------



## RadishRose

FDA slams bakery: love is not an ingredient


----------



## Shalimar

I think love is an ingredient. Whenever I made jam, canned fruit, froze pies, etc. I always put a heart on every label.


----------



## Wren

My favourite is Greggs, their sausage rolls are legendary, unfortunately (or maybe fortunately for my waistline) there is not branch in my area...


----------



## Shalimar

Yummy!


----------



## Meanderer

Served with joy, baked with love. Double chocolate chip cookies are my absolute favorite!nthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea

A proud father and the cake he made for his daughter's wedding.


----------



## Meanderer

A work of art....must have been SOME Wedding!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

A few weeks ago, we found the best *Blackberry Cobbler* in the Bakery section of our Super Walmart.  Flaky crust, filled with juicy blackberries!  today we picked up another one.  When I took it from the box to store in a plastic container in the fridge, I noticed on the back of the (6"x 9"x 2 1/2") box, a picture of Patti LaBelle.  It was delicious, and cost only $6.98!  They also make Peach & Apple.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> A few weeks ago, we found the best Blackberry Cobbler in the Bakery section of our Super Walmart.  Flaky crust, filled with juicy blackberries!  today we picked up another one.  When I took it from the box to store in a plastic container in the fridge, I noticed on the back of the box (6"x 9"x 2 1/2")a picture of Patti LaBelle.  It was delicious, and cost only $6.98!  They also make Peach & Apple.
> View attachment 42995



Thanks for the heads up!

A little scoop of vanilla ice cream wouldn't hurt!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for the heads up!...


Yes!  I didn't know you could even buy blackberry cobbler at a normal store.   My favorite.  And small enough not to pig out too much. I've only got two more pounds to lose.  This thread is making it difficult tonight.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Smiling Jane

NancyNGA said:


> Yes!  I didn't know you could even buy blackberry cobbler at a normal store.   My favorite.  And small enough not to pig out too much. I've only got two more pounds to lose.  This thread is making it difficult tonight.



Marie Callender's is one brand of frozen cobblers that seems to be in all of the stores in my area, and they have blackberry cobblers. There's also a company called Stillwell's that sells blackberry cobblers. I like Stilwell's because of their crust but they don't have as much filling as my homemade cobblers.

I haven't tried Patti LaBelle's yet, but I'm sure it's wonderful like her peach pies.


----------



## Meanderer

Today, we tried one of Patti LaBelle's peach cobbler's.   It was delicious and really close to home made!  *We're sold*!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I tried a couple of flavors of Patti LaBells cobblers, good stuff for store bought, got mine from Walmart.



Spoiler


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Bagels anyone?  Oh wait...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CeeCee

NancyNGA said:


> Bagels anyone?  Oh wait...




Even if you put cream cheese on the wrong one by mistake, It would be licked off happily.


----------



## Shalimar

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 43754
> 
> 
> View attachment 43755


Oooooh. What exactly is the top pic, please?


----------



## Meanderer

Woof!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

SB, that didn't even look like a cake.  I hope it tasted good.  This is more my speed!nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## merlin

Our local bakery just 200 yards from Lisa's apartment in St.Petersburg, we buy a fresh ciabatta from there most days for 30 cents 

​


----------



## Meanderer

Looks good, Terry!


----------



## RadishRose

30 cents!!!!


----------



## merlin

RadishRose said:


> 30 cents!!!!



Yes Rose it's been 30 cents for several years now, most of the bread is under a dollar and usually still warm when you buy it  so a crusty loaf and a bottle of beer for less than a $


----------



## merlin

*I love this painting of a bakery in Belgrade Serbia by a local artist **Silva Vujovic *
​
​


----------



## Meanderer

In the cloister bakery. - Adolf Humborg


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

November 11, 2017


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Flour Barrel Bakery


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

At one time, I delivered Monks bread along with our regular line of bread.


----------



## NancyNGA

Antonio Ninni, an Italian-American baker, decorates an airship-themed wedding cake in his Akron, Ohio bakery circa 1930


----------



## Meanderer

Rolling Pin Bakery & Restaurant


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Meanderer

Welcome New Members!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Bakery Work


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Christmas Poem
The Christmas Birthday Cake





When I think of Jesus' childhood
There's a thing I must get straight
If Christmas wasn't Christmas,
How did Jesus celebrate?

I know he didn't have a tree
With lights and all the trim.
I'll bet his mother, Mary,
Baked a Christmas cake for him.

She probably called it birthday cake.
With the candles all aglow.
Then little Jesus made his wish,
Blew 'em out with just one blow. 

And little Jesus' friends were there
With presents they would bring.
Since they didn't have the carols,
What fun songs did they sing?

I'll think they sang the birthday song
And had all kinds of fun.
Then Mary cut that birthday cake,
A piece for everyone.

Since Christmas's still his birthday
I rejoice for Jesus sake:
I love the tree and lights and toys,
And I'd like some birthday cake. 


The Christmas Birthday Cake
Christmas poem by Grandpa Tucker.
Copyright © 1996


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

Happy 2018!


----------



## Meanderer

*Oreo Ice Cream Sandwich Cake*


----------



## RadishRose

Wowee! I like icecream sandwiches.


----------



## RadishRose

[h=5]Pâtissez in Australia has some of the craziest milkshakes ...[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

HA. HA! Crazy shakes, Rose!


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer,  

OMG anyone who made New Year resolutions to cut back on sweets is dead in the water after seeing this. I want the caramel shake but not with the apple pie on top. I want it with a brownie. With nuts.
Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer

It's c-c-c-cold outside!


----------



## Meanderer

*coffee crumble cake chocolate chip mocha flavored chifffon cake filled .*


----------



## Meanderer

Grandma's bakery


----------



## Meanderer

Time for a Snow Cake!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## hearlady

How did I miss this thread? It's delicious. I need to get out more forum wise.


----------



## Meanderer

hearlady said:


> How did I miss this thread? It's delicious. I need to get out more forum wise.



RELAX


----------



## Meanderer

Groundhog Day Cake....with shadow!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Radish Rose is the bottom pic platypus?


----------



## RadishRose

ProsperosDaughter said:


> Radish Rose is the bottom pic platypus?



I don't know, PD but now that you mention it...could be, Although, they remind me of something else too, but I can't put my finger on it. Some kind of cartoon character.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Shmoo? Well a shmoo with arms.


----------



## RadishRose

Awww, I loved Shmoos. But no not that. I thought it was Popeye, so I looked at Popeye characters and came up with The Goon; that's what I was thinking of,


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ProsperosDaughter

RadishRose said:


> Awww, I loved Shmoos. But no not that. I thought it was Popeye, so I looked at Popeye characters and came up with The Goon; that's what I was thinking of,
> 
> View attachment 47910



I can't believe it! I was actually seeing the Goon in my mind when I was searching for the Smoo. I completely forgot about the Goon. I liked Popeye. 

"I will gladly pay you Tuesdays for a hamburger today." J. Wellington Wimpy


----------



## RadishRose

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I can't believe it! I was actually seeing the Goon in my mind when I was searching for the Smoo. I completely forgot about the Goon. I liked Popeye.
> 
> "I will gladly pay you Tuesdays for a hamburger today." J. Wellington Wimpy



Too funny! Great minds think alike.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Icing the cake!


----------



## Pappy

Oh boy.....


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

My favorite when I was a kid; they made the best cheese danish.


----------



## Meanderer

Danish satire


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Lucky Shamrock Cake


----------



## RadishRose

A masterpiece of naturalistic forest beauty.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Shag rug cakes.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Damask Bunny Cake


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Easter!


----------



## RadishRose

The Easter Paschal Lamb


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

John Lennon's favorite bakery


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

3D Jelly Cakes


----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY EARTH DAY!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*VIKING CAKE*_


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Keesha

A 74 million dollar cake? 
This is when you know you have too much money. 


Gluten free, dairy free cup cakes.
Do they look good or what? :yes:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


>



Hahaha. Ok this is getting far too funny. Oh my ribsss! :rofl:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Robo Top*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Mrs. Herbst's Hungarian Bakery, 3rd Ave, New York City (circa 1930's)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Mark Israel explains the process of making hand-cut, hand-fried donuts.  (VIDEO)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

More here.


----------



## Meanderer

I like the Axe on a stump cake!  We will have to order one for Gary"O!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

I love the Old Stump cake, but the Pure Bread Horse just knocked me out, lmao!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Happy Father's Day!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

My favorite Italian pastry- Cannoli !


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

_*Happy Independence Day!*_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Made with real marbles......


----------



## RadishRose

xxx


----------



## Meanderer

Classic Cinnamon Sticky Buns SERVES 12


----------



## Falcon

Twelve ???   Not if I'm  around !


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_*Happy Labor Day!*_


----------



## connect1

Apple turnovers


----------



## Pappy




----------



## connect1

Cream filled donuts.


----------



## connect1




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## connect1




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Have some Toes!nthego:


----------



## hearlady

This thread is toooooo tempting!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

MORE


----------



## Pappy

I guess my favorite bakery should be this. Over 26 years with them.


----------



## Meanderer

Freihofer's Bakery, 19th & Indiana, Nicetown.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

I missed yesterday's Broderick Crawford Day...…"Ten-Four" cake....sooooo


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

Jelly cake


----------



## RadishRose

I have seen video showing how these jelly cakes are made. Simply amazing!


----------



## Meanderer

Sponge cake


----------



## RadishRose

Spongecake #2


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

The Christmas Bakery


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Mother's Day Brownie Cake!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!


----------



## Meanderer

Neighbor's oak tree came down in a storm, and after the wood went away, a good sized pile of branches were left.  Been helping fill our combined 4 yard waste containers.  She came over this past Sunday with a warm, just-out-of-the-oven, peach cake, made with fresh peaches and a contaioner of cold, cool-whip, to top it with.  Now I have been working on a good sized pile of peach cake!


----------



## SeaBreeze

https://www.boredpanda.com/embroidered-patterns-cake-leslie-vigil/


----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/embroidered-patterns-cake-leslie-vigil/


Wow, SB, thanks Here's one more...check out the cupcakes!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

Cupcakes with Oreos for eyes.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Swiss Army Eclairs?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

https://www.boredpanda.com/food-realistic-cakes-luke-vincentini/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Kaila

My favorite bakery … has very large, soft cookies that are delicious treats.

I only buy 2 and cut them up into quarters or pie-slice-shaped parts, the same day,
and put them into a freezer baggie.  They stay fresh in the freezer, and the small pieces are great for the occasional sweet reward.  

@SeaBreeze   I love those funny and delicious looking creative masterpieces!

and @Meanderer   I love that funny Half-birthday cake!
What a great idea, and would be so easy to bake one layer, cut in half, put one on top.

Even better though, if someone else bakes it and we just buy it!

I wouldn't even try to make any of those ingenious ones that Seabreeze obviously bakes and is humble about it.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

An Ode To The Sticky Bun

"There are several schools of thought when it comes to breakfast pastries. There are the French loyalists, who rely on a time-honored repertoire of croissants, brioche, and _pain au chocolat_. Then there’s the anything-goes sweet tooth contingent—lovers of sticky buns and coffee cake, donuts and muffins, not bound by patisserie tradition but looking for a breakfast that’s gooey and satisfying.
Can these two camps ever reach across the aisle? "

*Yes, they can—in the morning bun:*
_"In my mind, the morning bun is the perfect synthesis of the classic croissant and the irresistible sticky bun. *Call it a croissant in cinnamon roll clothing. *It’s made of a buttery croissant dough, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar (and often walnuts or pecans), then rolled into spirals. Each one is baked in a muffin tin, and when the morning buns rise, they spill up and out of their little slots. Kept in close quarters, the bottom stays a bit doughy, like a sticky bun interior, while the top lifts into an appealingly flaky, cinnamon-speckled dome."



_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Christmas Tree Coffee Cake (Link)*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Christmas Poem
The Christmas Birthday Cake





When I think of Jesus' childhood
There's a thing I must get straight
If Christmas wasn't Christmas,
How did Jesus celebrate?

I know he didn't have a tree
With lights and all the trim.
I'll bet his mother, Mary,
Baked a Christmas cake for him.

She probably called it birthday cake.
With the candles all aglow.
Then little Jesus made his wish,
Blew 'em out with just one blow.

And little Jesus' friends were there
With presents they would bring.
Since they didn't have the carols,
What fun songs did they sing?

I'll think they sang the birthday song
And had all kinds of fun.
Then Mary cut that birthday cake,
A piece for everyone.

Since Christmas's still his birthday
I rejoice for Jesus sake:
I love the tree and lights and toys,
And I'd like some birthday cake.


The Christmas Birthday Cake
Christmas poem by Grandpa Tucker.
Copyright © 1996


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CrackerJack

Wow! What a briliant Thread just *love* the pics.


----------



## CrackerJack

Meanderer said:


> Christmas Poem
> The Christmas Birthday Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I think of Jesus' childhood
> There's a thing I must get straight
> If Christmas wasn't Christmas,
> How did Jesus celebrate?
> 
> I know he didn't have a tree
> With lights and all the trim.
> I'll bet his mother, Mary,
> Baked a Christmas cake for him.
> 
> She probably called it birthday cake.
> With the candles all aglow.
> Then little Jesus made his wish,
> Blew 'em out with just one blow.
> 
> And little Jesus' friends were there
> With presents they would bring.
> Since they didn't have the carols,
> What fun songs did they sing?
> 
> I'll think they sang the birthday song
> And had all kinds of fun.
> Then Mary cut that birthday cake,
> A piece for everyone.
> 
> Since Christmas's still his birthday
> I rejoice for Jesus sake:
> I love the tree and lights and toys,
> And I'd like some birthday cake.
> 
> 
> The Christmas Birthday Cake
> Christmas poem by Grandpa Tucker.
> Copyright © 1996



I love the poem and not heard of it. I will share this poem with my 9 year old Granddaughter


----------



## Aunt Bea

https://scialobakery.com/about/


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> https://scialobakery.com/about/


Oooh, what a great place. I want this, from there-





Cappuccino Walnut Cake


----------



## Meanderer

The New Year's Pretzel


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CJHHI29928




----------



## Pink Biz

*I don't know if it's actually Cake Day, but I'll have a slice of each one anyway!   
*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Old Dummy

Ah, bakeries. My parents had two bakeries, although they got out around the time I was born (1950). My dad then got a job in a big commercial bakery. He smelled so great when he came home from work!

My two older sisses and I grew up with fresh homemade bread, cookies, cakes, pastries, pies, Danish, kuchen, etc. and took it all for granted. I thought all kids grew up like that, til I was at my neighbor's and she gave us cookies out of a box that were hard as a rock, lol. My mom's cookies were soft and chewy.

My dad especially liked cake decorating. He made wedding cakes for all us kids, and most of our friends too.

Here he is as a young man, long before I was born -- best guess around 1940-45:


----------



## RadishRose

Old Dummy said:


> Ah, bakeries. My parents had two bakeries, although they got out around the time I was born (1950). My dad then got a job in a big commercial bakery. He smelled so great when he came home from work!
> 
> My two older sisses and I grew up with fresh homemade bread, cookies, cakes, pastries, pies, Danish, kuchen, etc. and took it all for granted. I thought all kids grew up like that, til I was at my neighbor's and she gave us cookies out of a box that were hard as a rock, lol. My mom's cookies were soft and chewy.
> 
> My dad especially liked cake decorating. He made wedding cakes for all us kids, and most of our friends too.
> 
> Here he is as a young man, long before I was born -- best guess around 1940-45:


Are you ever lucky!
Thanks for sharing your dad and his cakes with us!


----------



## Old Dummy

RadishRose said:


> Are you ever lucky!
> Thanks for sharing your dad and his cakes with us!








FWIW: When I got married the first time, my bride wore a maroon dress that her mother made for her. My dad asked for a piece of the material beforehand and he matched the color of the roses on our cake to the dress. Seems like yesterday, although it was January 1, 1972. 

Ha, not too long ago my sis and I were reminiscing about watching him make roses out of icing. He could make one and place it on a cake in less than a half a minute. We used to try it and it's WAY harder than he maked it look. But we got to eat our horrible results so it was a win anyway.


----------



## Lc jones

RadishRose said:


>


That’s too pretty to eat! Oh who am I kidding, chomp!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to see you go!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

Life is full of tough choices.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## connect1

Toffee bars with nuts on them ❤


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 89461


_*Berry Nice!*_


----------



## Meanderer

It's February 1st.....Still time to make cookies.....!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

....The games' aloaf!


----------



## mikermeals

Davis Bakery in Cleveland where they make the amazing Russian Tea Biscuits and Coconut Bars!


----------



## Meanderer

mikermeals said:


> Davis Bakery in Cleveland where they make the amazing Russian Tea Biscuits and Coconut Bars!
> 
> View attachment 91686


Welcome to the forums, @mikermeals


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## treeguy64

Meanderer said:


> Not necessarily....could be a drummer, whose band's music is Cream filled!
> 
> View attachment 10923


Ginger Baker RIP. A very odd guy, and a great drummer.


----------



## Meanderer

treeguy64 said:


> Ginger Baker RIP. A very odd guy, and a great drummer.



I agree!





Ginger Cream


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Pig Day!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Strawberry Pancake Pie


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze

https://www.boredpanda.com/food-art-optical-illusions-confusing-confectionery-ben-cullen/


----------



## RadishRose

My mind is blown!

There's so many other good ones at the site as well. QE2, lol!


----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/food-art-optical-illusions-confusing-confectionery-ben-cullen/


Double WOW!  ....I'll have the turtle cake!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Pi Day!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## peppermint

My favorite Bakery is in Hackensack, NJ....I don't live there anymore, but if we do go we go to the Bakery to bring the delicious Crumb cake 
to my sister in law's house.....The Bakery has been there as long as I can remember....It's called Bow ringer Bakery....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Ninja Cupcakes Final shipping tests.


----------



## Meanderer

*Vintage Retro Coffee van Sign Writing done, The Baking Bird.*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

Wonderous Wedding Cakes


----------



## Meanderer

Hot Cross Buns


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.food.com/recipe/marias-easter-wheat-pie-pastiera-di-grano-65382


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

No Social Spacing Required!


----------



## Meanderer

Anyone ever use pie vents?

Little Lu Lu & Tubby


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nope!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*This cake must be from my least favorite bakery! 

*


----------



## RadishRose

Arrrrrrgh


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Em in Ohio

My favorite bakery would be one that makes these - if I could only find a bakery that didn't ruin them with glaze!


----------



## Pinky

Empty said:


> My favorite bakery would be one that makes these - if I could only find a bakery that didn't ruin them with glaze!
> 
> View attachment 101285View attachment 101285


I agree! The glaze seeps in and makes them too sweet.


----------



## RadishRose

Empty said:


> My favorite bakery would be one that makes these - if I could only find a bakery that didn't ruin them with glaze!
> 
> View attachment 101285


Yes, I totally agree! Maybe just a light dust of powdered sugar but tht's all!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Meanderer said:


> Loafers!
> 
> View attachment 100229


My daughter and I usually make some 'creative' dish for big family gatherings.  I'm definitely stealing this idea for our next big holiday dinner!


----------



## In The Sticks

Back in the 60s, my mother bought our bread from the local bakery.

We'd park out back and walk through the kitchen.  The bakers would always hand me a cookie.

The loaves were sliced-to-order.  Back then there were no hair nets, and the lady who worked the counter always had a cigarette hanging out of her mouth with a 2" ash threatening to fall on the bread as she ran the slicer.  It never did that I recall.

Their sugar cookies were the best.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JaniceM

Meanderer said:


> Hot Cross Buns


When I was a little kid, and everything was closed on Sundays, my aunt and I noticed these in a bakery window.  I'd never seen them before, and asked her what they were.  She said they're what "Catholics eat on Palm Sunday, which is the first day of Passover."  Didn't exactly have her facts straight, I guess, but she had a good heart!


----------



## MickaC

One of my favorite things are...Apple Cinnamon Buns...from Sobeys bakery in the food store, good thing they're an hour away, i will buy 2 or 3 dozen and freeze them.
Actually my kitchen is my favorite, always have a supply of Banana Double Chocolate Bran muffins.
Sunday, i made pies for the first time in about 5 years, proud to say, i still know how.
Made 2 strawberry pies, always use crisco shortening, no sugar in the berries, minute tapioca for thickening
I have used a great technique for rolling out the pastry.....roll out between 2 sheets of wax paper....everytime you turn over, lift the paper, your pastry won't stick then.....you don't need the extra flour for rolling this way....the extra flour makes the pastry tough....sets into your pie plate so easy. 
I have done this all my life. 
Many years ago, Crisco had advertisements for this tip....but i have been doing this long before.
Wonder if i should have paton my trick.....maybe i could have been rich....or not.
As for my 2 pies, i gave one away....should quit doing that. .


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

https://www.boredpanda.com/creative-macarons-kimfluencer/


----------



## Pink Biz

*Porta-Pastries!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz

*Cake Workshop (1938) by Olga Yanovskaya*


----------



## Meanderer

_*Planet Mars Cake>>>>>*_
_



_


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Pentecost Sunday!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipe...lag-cake/9aaef2a0-b01d-4cb8-9bab-c0d0451a1065


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fmdog44

I have never bought anything from a grocery store bakery. Among other good reasons not to I drive by three bakeries on the way to the grocery store.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## peramangkelder

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 115107


@Pink Biz I absolutely love Unicorns....what a fantastic cake or should I say cakes


----------



## mlh




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>



I think I gained 5 lbs just looking at the pic, @RadishRose


----------



## peppermint

Boringer Bakery, NJ....It's been there from when I was a little girl....We only go there when we visit up North....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

The wise baker's dream......"Make bread, not War"!


----------



## peppermint

peppermint said:


> Boringer Bakery, NJ....It's been there from when I was a little girl....We only go there when we visit up North....


----------



## Aunt Bea

This is one of our local gems.






I've had the honor of standing out in the snow and the rain on more than one Christmas Eve to get a loaf fresh from the oven.


----------



## peppermint

I found my favorite crumb cake in the world..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Irwin

I love Panera Bread, even though it's a chain.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

The Healthy Choice......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

To whom it may concern:  Happy Retirement!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


I LOVE this! , cartoon-like whimsical, illustration. The details are so intricate, so beautifully done, from the bunches of yellow yarrow and lavender hanging to dry from the ceiling to the amazing sunlight illuminating so perfectly, the items on the table. It shines through the jam and honey jars and light up just enough of that cake to really want to eat it.

I found out he artist is Sergio Raposo Fernandez, from Spain.




https://www.blendernation.com/2017/04/17/blendernation-exclusive-interview-sergio-raposo-fernandez/


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*    Dollhouse Bakery!    

*


----------



## MarciKS

Birdhouse Bakery


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

https://www.boredpanda.com/baker-stories-pies-inspiredtotaste-liz-joy/


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## MarciKS

Since I'm awake for a bit might as well join the fun.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Three Kings Bread  (Rosca de Reyes - Kings Wreath)
Recipe

This sweet bread, baked for Three Kings Day, is decorated to resemble a crown with the candied dried fruit for the jewels. Traditionally a small porcelain figurine that represents the infant Jesus is wrapped in wax paper and baked into the bread. (This recipe does not contain this special surprise as it may be a choking hazard.)


----------



## Meanderer

_New Year's Pretzel
_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Dana

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 135043




Please don't do this to me! My favourite food is artisan bread and lots of butter!!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 146396


That pitcure reminds me of one time when I was at a country store with my mom. They had set a tray of fresh baked doughnuts on the counter. The baker went back in the kitchen and then a few moments later a large dog put his paws up on the counter and began licking the doughnuts. I told my mom they they were going to have to have a sale on glazed doughnuts.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Butter& bakery in San Francisco started selling "just vaccinated cakes" on Thursday, almost exactly one year after creating their ultra-popular "quarantine cakes."

https://people.com/food/butterand-bakery-viral-quarantine-cakes-now-selling-just-vaccinated-cakes/


----------



## MickaC

*I'll have 3 of everything.....  does anyone deliver.*


----------



## Ruthanne

I haven't been to a bakery in a building by itself in years!  I get the bakery products at Aldi's and the other grocers I visit.


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't been to a bakery in a building by itself in years!  I get the bakery products at Aldi's and the other grocers I visit.


Same here!


----------



## MickaC

Ditto here too.
If i was ever to be in a real bakery again, don't know if i would know how to act or behave.


----------



## Buckeye

Now that I am back in Florida, I can go to Yalaha Bakery.  I used to ride my Harley to pick up goodies, but for now I'll have to take the car.  It is a German bakery with pastries to die for.  

Yahala Bakery


----------



## Meanderer

Chainsaw Cake.....now what can we cut it with....?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> Chainsaw Cake.....now what can we cut it with....?


Gary O’s got an axe


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Gavin MacLeod AKA Captain Stubing From "The Love Boat" 80th Birthday Celebration On Board The Golden Princess. (2011)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## CinnamonSugar

RadishRose said:


>


Lawd lawd I think my blood glucose went up to 500 just looking at this!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


>


"Doing donuts in the garage...."?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Stonehenge landscape cake


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

July 4th Dessert: Bald Eagle Treats


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## peppermint

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 177042


----------



## peppermint

Bo ringer in Hackensack New Jersey....Been there when I was a little girl....
The best ever Bakery.....


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea

http://www.seabeecook.com/cookery/army_bread_1916.htm

_"They say that in the Army, the biscuits are mighty fine
One rolled off the table and killed a friend of mine..."_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## feywon

SeaBreeze said:


>


Comedian Gabriel Iglesias says if you can make the officer laugh he'll usually let you off with a warning.  Of course, not everyone can 
pull off wisecracks like 'Fluffy'.


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Meanderer

The Cake's the thing........




Queen Elizabeth I, portrayed by Penelope Rahming, cuts William Shakespeare’s birthday cake. | Jeff Malet (2016)


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## FastTrax

Entenmanns Bakery of Bayshore Long Island











www.entenmanns.com/en

www.facebook.com/Entenmanns/

www.twitter.com/entenmanns?lang=en

www.instagram.com/entenmanns/?hl=en

www.tumblr.com/tagged/entenmanns?sort=top

www.indeed.com/cmp/Entenmann's/reviews

www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/entenmanns-salary-SRCH_KE0,10.htm

www.yelp.com/biz/entenmanns-bakery-bay-shore-2

www.pinterest.com/pin/272116002458332388/

www.mashed.com/83993/untold-truth-entenmanns/

www.asbe.org/bhof-2006-wentenmann/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entenmann's


----------



## RadishRose

Connecticut loves Entenmann's.
This was my favorite:


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## oldiebutgoody

FastTrax said:


> Entenmanns Bakery of Bayshore Long Island
> 
> View attachment 186071
> 
> View attachment 186072
> 
> View attachment 186073
> 
> View attachment 186075
> 
> View attachment 186074
> 
> www.entenmanns.com/en
> 
> www.facebook.com/Entenmanns/
> 
> www.twitter.com/entenmanns?lang=en
> 
> www.instagram.com/entenmanns/?hl=en
> 
> www.tumblr.com/tagged/entenmanns?sort=top
> 
> www.indeed.com/cmp/Entenmann's/reviews
> 
> www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/entenmanns-salary-SRCH_KE0,10.htm
> 
> www.yelp.com/biz/entenmanns-bakery-bay-shore-2
> 
> www.pinterest.com/pin/272116002458332388/
> 
> www.mashed.com/83993/untold-truth-entenmanns/
> 
> www.asbe.org/bhof-2006-wentenmann/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entenmann's






I believe this is my all time  *FAVORITE*    post here on SF.  Over the years Entenmann's has produced some of the very best baked good available for consumers.  There's nothing better with your morning coffee than one of their delicious treats.  



*Kudos **to you for this terrific post!!!!!*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Bill Nye the science pie


----------



## Meanderer

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 187168


What a traffic-jam of desserts!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

What in the heck are these little critters making?


----------



## Meanderer

Ghost sign: Gold Medal Flour, Wilton, Wisconsin bakery​


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Time to "Scare Up" some Cake!_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

*The problem with a really good bakery is that its so hard to choose...you want to eat most everything or at least take a bite of them all!*


----------



## Meanderer

Thanksgiving Cupcakes That YOU (Yes, You) Can Actually Make
"The cupcakes we made are a perfect testament to this fact. We obtained the ideas for our “Thanksgiving dinner” theme from different examples of each cupcake we saw on various other venues or recipe books and decided to bring them all together in one meal. The hardest thing about making these cupcakes was finding a time to get together and make them".


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy Thanksgiving!_


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Meanderer said:


> _Happy Thanksgiving!_


That gives a whole new meaning to ‘having your cake and eating it too’!    Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Christmas Tree shaped Cookie!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy New Year!_

....time for a Brownie!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Gimme dem breads!


----------



## Meanderer

_Happy Groundhog Day!



_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldiebutgoody

Meanderer said:


> Ghost sign: Gold Medal Flour, Wilton, Wisconsin bakery​





Gold Medal Flour still exists and it makes me wonder why they don't re-paint that ad on the wall.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 212803


Will you help me up please, @Pink Biz ?


----------



## Pinky

I'm wondering why it's so difficult to find a plain jelly doughnut anywhere these days? The Jewish bakeries sell them, only before Hanukkah


----------



## Pink Biz

RadishRose said:


> Will you help me up please, @Pink Biz ?


Of course, but just look...don't touch!


----------



## Pink Biz

Pinky said:


> I'm wondering why it's so difficult to find a plain jelly doughnut anywhere these days? The Jewish bakeries sell them, only before Hanukkah


Pinky, this might help you.

https://www.yelp.ca/search?find_desc=sufganiyot&find_loc=Toronto,+ON

https://www.yelp.ca/search?find_desc=jelly+donut&find_loc=Toronto,+ON


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Griffins Bakery,Shop St. Galway. Ireland.    



​


----------



## Meanderer

Irish Soda Bread


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Easter!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Royal Crown Cake


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Victoria Day Cake


----------



## Meanderer

Pay phone Cake


----------



## JustDave

Falcon said:


> Pie are not square.  Pie are round.


Corn bread are square.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Happy June Spring Cake


----------



## Meanderer

June Moon Cake.......or is it really the Moon?




It's really the Moon


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Crown Cake - WOW Caterers


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Meanderer

Prince Charles pops into a local bakery in Pembrokeshire!


----------



## Blessed

I would say that it would be my downfall if I had a bakery close to me.  I have one that does wonderful cakes, cookies. I can do those at home and I can make my own simple breads.  I could go nuts over breads or rolls that I have not mastered.


----------



## Patricia

Pappy said:


> Reminds me of the time I had stopped at one of my customers stores. Now my bright red truck had Friehofers Bakery written all over it. My bright red shirt had Friehofers Bakery on two places. I might add, I was not having one of my better days as I was running late.
> 
> Now, this poor innocent woman walks up to my truck and calls out, "are you the Friehofers man?" I just looked at her in disbelief and said, "no, I'm the Roto Rooter man."  Well, the look I got from her made me aware I had just made a total ass of myself.  Needless to say, I apoligized and gave her a dozen donuts on the house.


I can be like that lady while at this site without my reading glasses on.


----------



## Patricia

Meanderer said:


> Prince Charles pops into a local bakery in Pembrokeshire!


Those goodie bites do look good!


----------



## Pink Biz

*Groan!*


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

How would you react if you bumped into the Queen?​





"Many people would be on their best behaviour if they met the Queen, but what if you didn’t realise you had?"

"This happened to one elderly woman who came across Her Majesty walking into a small village shop in Norfolk."

"The Queen had reportedly been about to take Afternoon Tea at Sandringham when it was discovered there was no cake.  Instead of relying on staff, she walked down to the local village to pick some up.  The royal was wearing normal clothes and a headscarf, and the woman said to her "Good heavens, you look just like the Queen."

Her Majesty replied with her famous wit saying: "How reassuring.”

"She then selected some cake for tea and went on her way.  The story was retold by artist Juliet Pannett who said she heard the story when she was doing a painting at the Balmoral Estate."


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Meanderer

Cinderella Bakery


----------



## Meanderer

These hamburger cupcakes look almost like the real thing


----------



## Meanderer

When things get tough....there might be a muffin around the corner!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

Italy


----------



## Pink Biz

*Dollhouse bakery goods!  

*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Oktoberfest Obatzda (Bavarian cheese spread)


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

_Happy Thanksgiving!




_


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer

Baker Reading Diet Book, Norman Rockwell Saturday Evening Post Cover 1953


----------



## Meanderer

Remember Pearl Harbor!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jean-Paul

Polaine in Paris
j


----------



## RadishRose

Jean-Paul said:


> Polaine in Paris
> j


----------



## Pink Biz




----------

